# Whats the diff between 55 and 55 Rancher?



## Paul Bunyan (Feb 28, 2005)

Alright Husky gurus what is the difference between the Husqvarna 55 and the 55 Rancher?? My dealer has a good looking used 55 for sale $250. Is it a good saw to buy or no?


----------



## Lobo (Feb 28, 2005)

Both are are basically the same with 53 CC or 3.2 cu. in.

The 55 classic has 3.4 hp.

The 55 Rancher has 3.3 hp

I'm not 100% positive but I believe the 55 Classic has a decomp valve that the Rancher may not have. (this has to be double checked)


----------



## trimmmed (Feb 28, 2005)

55 has .325 chain and a decomp valve. 55R has no valve and 3/8" chain. Otherwise, they are the same saw.


----------



## Mange (Feb 28, 2005)

For that money, a great saw.


----------



## Lobo (Feb 28, 2005)

I believe the 55 Classic is available with both .325 or 3/8 pitch chain.

On a saw below 3.5 hp I prefer .325 pitch chain as it gives a small hp saw a bit more of a chance, mind you there is only 15% difference in size between the two but the .325 chisel will be easier to turn and will make the saw lighter and a little more responsive. No appreciable difference in cut will be noticed between the two IMHO.


----------



## trimmmed (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm not sure what the "55 Classic" is, but 55's were equipped with .325 chain. Yes you could alter that to 3/8" easy enough but the smaller pitch is part of the difference between the 55 and 55R.


----------



## brent denny (Feb 28, 2005)

I think there more differences in the cylinder than just the decomp. valve. I think what trimmed is calling the 55 "classic" was the original 55. It had a closed port cylinder (I think) and was 51 ccs (no, i'm not confusing it with the husky 51, which was 49 cc's). It was rated at 3.4 hp and came with .325 chain and a rim sprocket. The 55"rancher" is an open port version ,with 53 cc's and no decompressor. Rated at 3.3 hp, it came with 3/8 chain and a spur sprocket. I believe the original 55's came with a walbro carb. and the rancher has a zama.


----------



## brent denny (Feb 28, 2005)

BTW, that price seems a little high as you can buy a brand new 55rancher right now for under 300 bucks. The 55 sold for about the same.


----------



## Lobo (Feb 28, 2005)

trimmmed said:


> I'm not sure what the "55 Classic" is.




Standard or reglar 55. The non-Rancher version.


----------



## trimmmed (Feb 28, 2005)

Brent, currently on the bench are 1 51, 1 55R and 2 55's, which I'm hoping to condense into 3 saws. There is no difference in the cylinders between the 55's and the 55R, other than the decomp. There is of course a difference when compared to the 51. The 55's did come with a rim sprocket, forgot that difference  I have seen 2 new 55R's that also came with rim sprockets recently, even though the older ones came with a sprocket. I think too, that the 55R came with 2 dawgs and the 55 with only one. 

I agree, that 55 better be close to new for $240 

Lobo, ok the classic is the 55, gotcha. I think the .1 hp gain was on the smaller pitch chain or just Husky bs'ing a little


----------



## Lobo (Feb 28, 2005)

trimmmed said:


> Lobo, ok the classic is the 55, gotcha. I think the .1 hp gain was on the smaller pitch chain or just Husky bs'ing a little



Both versions running same bar, same chain, carbs adjusted equally, I doubt you will notice the difference of .1 hp.


----------



## canguy21 (Feb 28, 2005)

Best saw in it's class ever built. Only one under 59 cc able to pull 3/8 chain. The 55 is our most popular saw and we sell the orange and white ones too.


----------



## Lobo (Feb 28, 2005)

canguy21 said:


> Best saw in it's class ever built. Only one under 59 cc able to pull 3/8 chain. The 55 is our most popular saw and we sell the orange and white ones too.



Geez don't tell that to all the 026/260 owners running 3/8's chain on their 48.7cc saws, will they ever be surprised.


----------



## JonnyHart (Mar 1, 2005)

brent denny said:


> BTW, that price seems a little high as you can buy a brand new 55rancher right now for under 300 bucks. The 55 sold for about the same.


I'm not kidding, check sears.


----------



## Lobo (Mar 1, 2005)

Here you go Searsavarna:

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...vertical=LAWN&pid=07135259000&tab=des#tablink


----------



## Lobo (Mar 1, 2005)

You can get a newer model 455 with your choice of 18 in. or 20 in. bar for $320.00 no tax with free shipping at Alamia which is even better,

http://www.alamia.com/index.asp?PG=80&ID=1006&VSP=1


----------



## Paul Bunyan (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks guys that made for some interesting reading!
Hey canguy do you really think it was the best saw in its class ever built?
And from what i have read there is some discrepency about whether $250 is a good price or not.


----------



## Lobo (Mar 1, 2005)

$250.00 is too much for a used 55 unless it is a very nearly new saw, in demonstrator condition. Heck its only a 55 model and its power to weight ratio is not impressive.


----------



## Paul Bunyan (Mar 1, 2005)

Lobo said:


> $250.00 is too much for a used 55 unless it is a very nearly new saw, in demonstrator condition. Heck its only a 55 model and its power to weight ratio is not impressive.



Thanks Lobo!


----------



## brent denny (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks Trimmed for straightening me out on the differences (or I guess lack of) on those models. Was I off base on the carbs being different too?


----------



## Lobo (Mar 1, 2005)

PB, you can get a 455 with the X-TorQ engine with more torque and superior torque band to the old 55's, current up to date technology with the bells & whistles for $320.00 including 2 year consumer warranty, free shipping from Alamia, why bother with a used at $250.00.


----------



## Paul Bunyan (Mar 1, 2005)

Lobo said:


> PB, you can get a 455 with the X-TorQ engine with more torque and superior torque band to the old 55's, current up to date technology with the bells & whistles for $320.00 including 2 year consumer warranty, free shipping from Alamia, why bother with a used at $250.00.



I agree but let me explain:
First of all i am not sure if i even need another saw.....it would just be a new toy for me......there is not really a need. Not that a new toy is a bad thing!   
The other factor not mentioned is that i would rather buy a saw from my local dealer since they have treated me very well. Any commision paid, I would consider payment for past favors. 
So I was just currious about the saw and I knew you guys could fill me in! Thanks!


----------



## trimmmed (Mar 1, 2005)

Brent, looking at the carbs I have here, I'd say you're on the money re the carbs


----------



## Mange (Mar 1, 2005)

Lobo said:


> $250.00 is too much for a used 55 unless it is a very nearly new saw, in demonstrator condition. Heck its only a 55 model and its power to weight ratio is not impressive.


I can not say anything about the price, I have no clue as to what you guy's pay overthere.
But the saw is great and is a perfect farmer saw, not to small and fragile and not to big and costly.
The power in a 55 is enough, If there is more need for power get a pro saw.
All here is sold with 15" bars, and a few use 18", after the first bar is done the pro use 13" on them, That will handel a 20" tree without troubble.
This is not a pro saw it is not intended to be run all day every day, all year.
However there is still many sold to pro's, that use it with a bigger falling saw.


----------



## smokin_stroker0 (Mar 2, 2005)

this post is coming from someone who makes fun of my 395 husky




> I wish I were a Husqamayer wiener, that is what I truely want to be! And if I were a Husqamayer wiener, Nobody could cut wood right with me!"
> 
> 
> > now you are looking to buy a Husky what gives?


----------



## Paul Bunyan (Mar 2, 2005)

smokin_stroker0 said:


> this post is coming from someone who makes fun of my 395 husky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 3, 2005)

*More on this subject can be found........*

.........here: http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=19944


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 9, 2006)

brent denny said:


> Thanks Trimmed for straightening me out on the differences (or I guess lack of) on those models. Was I off base on the carbs being different too?




I know this is an old post, but I was searching to find out the differences in some cylinders I found at a local husky dealer. I bought a couple cylinders to put a couple of my saws back together(purchased as parts saws).

I got the cylinder out of a 1998 husky 55 (non rancher) it is a closed port and has the decompression valve.

I got another cylinder off of another 55 (don't remember the year) it has the decomp valve and is an open port...

My 55 rancher has a ZAMA carb on it, both of the cylinders that came off of the 55 non ranchers had Walbro's on them.....I haven't had this 55R apart yet, so I can oly assume it is an open port and it does not have the decomp valve on it. Makes me wonder why there was such a varience in basically the same model....


Steve


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 10, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> .... Makes me wonder why there was such a varience in basically the same model....Steve


The model has been made for a long time, and for different markets and different EPA and other "environmental" regulations.
I think the answer is in there somewhere.

To muddle the picture even more, the different versions of the Jonsered 2054 and 2055 is also use the same bore and stroke, even though they are built in a diferent way.....

Take a look at the IPLs and OMs at Huskys website if you havn't done it already.


----------

